

Ask HN: Startup/app naming advice - adam-_-

Hi HN,<p>I've started exploratory work on a social media monitoring and analytics project and I have a name for it stuck in my head: "socialytics".<p>The trouble is another project exists in this space with that name already; clearly then, I need to think of a new name. The thing is, their twitter account hasn't updated in over a year and their website is not actually functioning.<p>I'm tempted to go with "socialytics [app]" but part of me suspects that is a terrible idea and a bit of an uncool move. What should I do? Any other name I try and come up with doesn't seem as good.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
arkitaip
Keep working on that killer name. Some suggestions off the top of my head and
with zero product knowledge:

* Twitchr: according to Wikipedia 'twitching' means "the pursuit of a previously-located rare bird.", which seems like an apt metaphor. It also reminds me of Twitter.

* Socnocular: social + binoculars.

* Catadio: from 'catadioptric system', "Catadioptric combinations are used in focusing systems such as search lights, headlamps, early lighthouse focusing systems, optical telescopes, microscopes, and telephoto lenses. Other optical systems that use lenses and mirrors are also referred to as "catadioptric" such as surveillance catadioptric sensors." (Wikipedia)

* Catoptr: from 'Catoptrics', "Catoptrics deals with the phenomena of reflected light and image-forming optical systems using mirrors. From the Greek κατοπτρικός (specular)" (Wikipedia). Too hard to pronounce?

* Hall Monitor: obvious metaphor for North Americans. Not particularly unique, though.

* Scryer: from 'scrying', "Scrying (also called seeing or peeping) is a magic practice that involves seeing things psychically in a medium, usually for purposes of obtaining spiritual visions and less often for purposes of divination or fortune-telling." (Wikipedia).

~~~
adam-_-
Thank you, I will. These are interesting suggestions, I've been hyper focused
on "social", "analytics" and "metrics" so far. I should broaden my
perspective.

------
dylanhassinger
your not being creative enough. keep looking for a good dotcom

~~~
adam-_-
This is probably true. I will try and get that name out of my head.

